
NBC is adapting UK tech support sitcom 'The IT Crowd' - spacemanspiffy
https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/15/nbc-is-adapting-uk-tech-support-sitcom-the-it-crowd/
======
thecrumb
Why must we 'adapt' things? Can't we just watch the original show?

~~~
zimpenfish
It's probably cheaper to pay the adaptation fees to make your own (which gives
you repeat fees, DVD sales, overseas sales, no rights hassles, the ability to
use actors you already have on contract / want to keep on contract etc.) than
pay for the showing rights that give you a limited window.

~~~
sevensor
I suspect it will be very hard to recapture the brilliance of the original.
There's going to be the temptation to write long seasons with story arcs and
character development instead of keeping the sharp focus on farce.

~~~
Haijal
Totally agree, I really hope they do not try to make it something that it
never was with detailed story arcs. The original was great.

